# Diapers/ flight suits?



## Yonah (Feb 11, 2017)

Would love to hear from anyone with experience with birdie diapers. I've seen some places refer to them as "flight suits," but they seem to be the same thing.

I've only recently heard of these and am considering this for when I get some doves in a few weeks. 

Do you like them? Find them worth it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some use them. I wouldn't. I think they are very unnatural for a bird, and most don't like them. Why would they? Don't know if you mean pigeons or actual doves, but would imagine that with doves it would be worse.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

"pigeon pants" are flight suits specifically for pigeons, and they don't like them. It takes a lot of time for them to get used to them. It is just an "if necessary" kind of thing. Larger pigeons like kings handle them better. Small ones get weighed down. I would never use them for doves. 
Just place towels over things you don't want pooped on when they are out and about. Easy to just shake out outside and re-use.


----------



## Ledanator (Aug 14, 2010)

I will offer the counter opinion to this. I've had many pigeons, I don't have a house so they have always lived inside with me and I like to let them have free roam of the house. All of my birds have pants (diapers) and they've all been perfectly happy with them. They don't like it at first, same with a dog first wearing a harness, they will tend to just sit on their butt because it's much heavier than they're used to and be confused.

But if you work gradually with them, having them wear pants for an hour, 2 hours, etc. they will get used to them and have absolutely no problem with you putting them on. One of my birds would even wait for me to put them on before running around the house. He would hop out of his cage, and just hang out in front until I dressed him, and as soon as he had them on off he went to explore.

I volunteer for Palomacy Pigeon and Dove Rescue and they have an article on pants, where to get them, and how to use them: http://www.pigeonrescue.org/birds/care/pigeon-pants/


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

We had a bird back in the day that was hand-raised and he absolutely loved his "pants". At the time there was a woman custom making them, but she sold off her business (I'm assuming to the bird boutique). Cheeky adapted to it very quickly and we loved it because it allowed for us to let him fly around the house without worrying about finding poops all over the place.

These are the two sites I know of that make them:
http://www.flightquarters.com/bird-diapers/category/pigeon-products.html
and
http://www.thebirdboutique.com/order/bird-pants-gallery/

Cheeky had the style of pants from the bird boutique. I do think it's silly how outrageous the "styles" are. I have also tried the flight suit from avian fashions, but I didn't like it at all. It's like a jumpsuit and when I tried to put it on one of my birds more recently, she couldn't find her balance so I took it off immediately and haven't used it since.

If you decide to try it out, I recommend the style of pants from bird boutique, not from avian fashion. They're easier to take on and off and from my experience don't throw off your pigeon's sense of gravity. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did any of your birds tell you that they loved them? Not possible for a bird to love wearing pants. They will tolerate them because they have no choice, and people love them. Birds don't like unnatural things on them. That's why it is difficult to keep a pet pigeon.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

I appreciate your opinion and understand you sticking up for the birds, but I was merely expressing my experience using the pigeon pants. I don't think it's necessary to play devil's advocate to get your point across and start an argument. 

Whether Cheeky "loved" wearing his pants or not, his personality never changed and he continued to be his cheeky and jubilant self in our house whether he was wearing them or not.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

I agree with Jay.Another thing with diapers its messy and the poop can get stuck.

Diapers aren't good for pigeons. Why not just cover the things you don't want pooped on with a plastic sheet? Good thing about pigeon poop its easy to clean with water mixed with soap.

I let my baby pigeon out in the house most of the day while covering the important things with newspaper and plastic sheets. Sure its messy sometimes but all pets are. Especially birds, they poop so much so they can fly. Bats do this too.

Always do a lot of research before getting a pet =). If you can't handle the poop and other things in taking care of them better to get another pet.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

birdbum said:


> I appreciate your opinion and understand you sticking up for the birds, but I was merely expressing my experience using the pigeon pants. I don't think it's necessary to play devil's advocate to get your point across and start an argument.
> 
> Whether Cheeky "loved" wearing his pants or not, his personality never changed and he continued to be his cheeky and jubilant self in our house whether he was wearing them or not.


Jay was merely giving input and is not is trying to argue =(. Could be sometimes when we say things it comes out a bit harsh. No one means harm we just say what is proper for the bird. Everyone on this forum wants to help and give advice.

Bless you for taking care of Cheeky. I am sure he is very happy to have a loving person like you =).

Its up to people what they want to do with their pigeons. Everyone one just wants to help and gives their input which is different sometimes but in the end this is a site for pigeon lovers and benefit for pigeons .


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

It's merely just one of those things that is either a compromise for indoor pigeons to live a life and not drive a human nuts, vs. covering things, vs making an outdoor aviary. Pigeons prefer to live naked, but will eventually tolerate anything you have to do to them to make co-existing possible is that is what needs to be done. Now if you are only putting them in pants because you think it's cute or you think they like them, that's a different story. It is more work for me when they have pants on as you have to clean them constantly vs. easily covering things and shaking out a towel at the end of the day. I'm lazy. I prefer towels. I do use pants when an education pigeon is going out and needs to get used to them. It takes a while for them to not freak out in them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what I do. I use large towels. Then I can just shake them out and wash when needed. They go to a few places that they prefer to perch, so I would put something under them also.


----------

